# How can I achieve this?



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How can I achieve this look?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

lie in your pants on a pier in a suggestive way


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

genitics


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Melanotan judging by your plates :lol:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Melanotan 2 you mean, hard on gives it away:innocent:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

consistent training eating and sleeping,a big dollop of patience too.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I think he means where can he get pants like that from.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The rope you could buy quite cheaply in B&Q.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

photoshop ?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

And the eye liner from Boots...50% sale on at the moment


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Believe the panties were from Topman and haircut done at the local, heads up!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Mate of mine looks like that but he's white. Models for Mens Health mag, 6ft 2, 13 stone, maybe more ripped than him, all natural. bastid. Watching him workout is so different from everyone else, he is really really slow and controlled throughout every single movement, not huge weights either.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You want to look like a buff Andy peters?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What about something like this?


----------



## mrh (Jul 9, 2011)

diet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So you want to look Gay?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> So you want to look Gay?


No I just admire their physiques it must of taken years of dedication.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fat said:


> No I just admire both their physiques it must of taken years of dedication.


With this post you have answered your original question........

Question: how can I achieve this?.........

Answer: Years of dedication......


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

80% diet 20% training, great genetics, and a little chemical assistance.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Fat said:


> No I just admire their physiques it must of taken years of dedication.


No.They were born with the genes that allowed them to look this way.They likely havent done anything different than that fat guy, you see at the gym who works himself to death yet doesnt seem to improve.Dont blame him, per se, blame him for not choosing the right parents.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> So you want to look Gay?


always cruising....have a night off bro lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

start dating men, all the bumming gets you in shape... good luck


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Sureno said:


> start dating men, all the bumming gets you in shape... good luck


That's how sureno did it


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

To me it looks like you want the classic "Hollywood" body fitness model look. I view this as someone who has moderate to higher amount of muscle and a body fat level between say 6-10% body fat.

There could be a number of ways these guy's got into the shape they got into. There are a thousand ways to skin a cat. I doubt any of these guys followed exactly the same training program , exactly the same diet or took the same "supplements".

My advice to you ..........Make sure you are following a clean eating lifestyle. Also make sure you weight train consistently and put in 100% effort every time you hit the gym. Regular cardio and sufficient rest is also vital.

Oh yeah and a tan with a gay pair of boxer shorts!!! lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The guy in pic no. 1 is a beast, and pic no.2 is in alright shape at best. what exactly are u after here lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> You want to look like a buff Andy peters?


Andy Peters is quite buff nowadays!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My eyes !!

I should neg you for this !


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel rather unwell now


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

what a waste of fcukin good milk !!!


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Well i have seen some 'i want to look like this' threads before, but this has to be the gayest selection of examples by a long shot!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

asc said:


> Well i have seen some 'i want to look like this' threads before, but this has to be the gayest selection of examples by a long shot!!!!!


Was it started by the 3 armed fella, let me check..


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Come out of the closet !!


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

For some it could take years, for others hardly anything. As stated, the two examples are very different. The first guy looks more developed and a lot leaner than the second guy who has the physique of many school kids, albeit slightly moobier(true story).


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

RocoElBurn said:


> For some it could take years, for others hardly anything. As stated, the two examples are very different. The first guy looks more developed and a lot leaner than the second guy who has the physique of many school kids, albeit slightly moobier(true story).


There is a 3rd pic somewhere on page 1 :lol:


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> Was it started by the 3 armed fella, let me check..


'no i dont have 3 arms, if you look closely i am rolling around with my friend underneath me'.......should have stuck with the 3 arms story i'd say


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

how do neg and rep?

all three of these guys look like they should be dancing in a cage at some gay night club.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

guvnor82 said:


> how do neg and rep?
> 
> all three of these guys look like they should be dancing in a cage at some gay night club.


I have to ask which way will you be going regarding the negging and repping ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and to the OP


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

asc said:


> Well i have seen some 'i want to look like this' threads before, but this has to be the gayest selection of examples by a long shot!!!!!


This. Milk and see through pants? Own up


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> how do neg and rep?
> 
> all three of these guys look like they should be dancing in a cage at some gay night club.


Did they all turn you down in a club recently??


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't understand how you guys got gay from these pics:



Fat said:


> How can I achieve this look?





Fat said:


> What about something like this?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

depends if someone funny or being a cock i guess...... so far if iv seen something that's made me laugh iv put a like by it but not sure if its same as repping.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Really? More camp than a row of tents mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

You've acheived something pal, the most ****-erotic thread I've seen in a while!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

that last pic so wrong............


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I call troll


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

if your on about me i ent no troll can hardly even type.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

This is the look im after, but not quite as gay looking, and not quite as tight pants too. My plan of attack is to do a few bulk cycles then hit cardio hard with a even stricter diet. I shall let u know how bad i fail


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wings said:


> This is the look im after, but not quite as gay looking, and not quite as tight pants too. My plan of attack is to do a few bulk cycles then hit cardio hard with a even stricter diet. I shall let u know how bad i fail


Sounds like you've got a positive attitude towards your goals lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

what do look like now bud have u gotta pack on the muscle or just loose the body fat? would help if u let people know where your at now.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Wings said:


> This is the look im after, but not quite as gay looking, and not quite as tight pants too. My plan of attack is to do a few bulk cycles then hit cardio hard with a even stricter diet. I shall let u know how bad i fail


What look? Pic 1, 2, 3 or 4?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> photoshop ?





Pscarb said:


> So you want to look Gay?





Sureno said:


> start dating men, all the bumming gets you in shape... good luck





Milky said:


> My eyes !!
> 
> I should neg you for this !


You jealous basterds!! :ban:

Reps for an eye-candy thread!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Avena said:


> You jealous basterds!! :ban:
> 
> Reps for an eye-candy thread!


Oh yeah...

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous of them..

In fact that jealous l have stopped taking gear, stopped eating, stopped doing weight and got the wife to reverse anal me witha cucumber !!


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Was going to take a thermogenic in the new year to lose body fat and supress my appetite but no need now. Those pics have put me off my food big style.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

guvnor82 said:



> if your on about me i ent no troll can hardly even type.


 Not you mate, I mean this thread is a wind up, just waiting for the next picture, full buttock shot? Slow ice cream or sausage eating pose?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

cheers green ben


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What about these?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Lololololol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Awww man...

Stop it now, you've had your fun !


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

That milk picture should so obviously be Milky's new avatar.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Bamse said:


> That milk picture should so obviously be Milky's new avatar.


Heavy LOL! Do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bamse said:


> That milk picture should so obviously be Milky's new avatar.


You can fu*k right off !!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Bamse said:


> That milk picture should so obviously be Milky's new avatar.


big shout out


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Guys this is a serious thread, I have selected a few random pictures which suit my ideal physique. This thread is not gay in the slightest.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> You can fu*k right off !!


I'm only saying what everyone is thinking...


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

The thread isnt gay. You are! :clap:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Cardio Cardio Cardio.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Milky looked at the pics, looked and.... to hell with it, if Avena likes it, I'll give it to her!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Avena said:


> Milky looked at the pics, looked and.... to hell with it, if Avena likes it, I'll give it to her!!
> 
> View attachment 70739


That was sent PRIVATLY !!

Cant trust any one on here clearly..


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

...so Milky offered himself and Avena accepted...

:lol:


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate to be a whiny natty, but unless you have phenomenal genes (and some do), you will most likely need a bit of chemical assistance. Not to build that amount of muscle, but to be able to get to such low levels of bodyfat without losing muscle. I keep trying to prove myself wrong though...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wow... the dude that's holding the cake. Epic fail x x


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Fat said:


> *Guys this is a serious thread*, I have selected a few random pictures which suit my ideal physique. This thread is not gay in the slightest.


Like feck it is :lol:

Almost said "my [email protected]" but then thought better of it mg:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How do I achieve this sort of bulky look?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Go to the gym!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

You do put some "interesting" threads together Fat. This and the one in MA the other day has me wondering....... :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Great thread


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

cub said:


> Great thread


Not if you're at work it isn't.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Muscle said:


> What look? Pic 1, 2, 3 or 4?


Sorry for delay, been to gym  i'd say pic 1 but i wanna be a bit more muscle as imo none of them are nothing special ha


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Where is Breda when I need him? He would of given me serious advice! :cool2:


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

this is the fruitiest selection of pictures ever created, i think a lifetime membership to the ymca or pink power might help you in your quest


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought that was Breda, now that the juice had started to kick in?


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> what a waste of fcukin good milk !!!


I'm sure he'll let you slurp it up if you ask nicely


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Is that Robby Robinson??


Yes. Theres no shame in wanting tolook like him.Especially 20 years ago. He was at the Masters Olympia eralier this month


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

**** thread no??


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> **** thread no??


"No ****" :lol:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Nuff said!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous of them..
> 
> In fact that jealous l have stopped taking gear, stopped eating, stopped doing weight and got the wife to reverse anal me witha cucumber !!


What in the blue fcuk is reverse anal? is that where you back up on the cucumber instead of her shoving it in?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> What in the blue fcuk is reverse anal? is that where you back up on the cucumber instead of her shoving it in?


That's fcuking disgusting, i should neg myself for that.

I'm sorry for that outburst people.


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

Those pic are just WRONG.:no:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

IronDan said:


> ^^ Bump
> 
> (srs)


There isn't really a way of training to look like this guy or that guy, you could be as big as him though.

And if you want to be bigger, no matter who you want to look like its all the same, workout hard, eat well, be consistent, do your cardio.

honestly your not gonna be able to make yourself look like him, your just going to look like yourself but bigger lol, thats by no means a bad thing though


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

empty your mind of all thoughts.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> There isn't really a way of training to look like this guy or that guy, you could be as big as him though.
> 
> And if you want to be bigger, no matter who you want to look like its all the same, workout hard, eat well, be consistent, do your cardio.
> 
> honestly your not gonna be able to make yourself look like him, your just going to look like yourself but bigger lol, thats by no means a bad thing though


I don't want only his muscles but I want the complexion his skin has and all the other bonuses!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Yes. Theres no shame in wanting tolook like him.Especially 20 years ago. He was at the Masters Olympia eralier this month


Don't get me wrong he has a great physique but my goals are to look like all the other muscular individuals I have posted.



mikeyc_nhfh said:


> **** thread no??


no.



zidiezid said:


> Those pic are just WRONG.:no:


How exactly?



IronDan said:


> How do I achieve this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean diet, Lifting heavy weights consistently and AAS.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Fat said:


> Don't get me wrong he has a great physique but my goals are to look like all the other muscular individuals I have posted.
> 
> no.
> 
> ...


I think I know his mate


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fat said:


> I don't want only his muscles but I want the complexion his skin has and all the other bonuses!


http://www.pegym.com/

and preferably:

http://www.pegym.com/forums/chemical-pe/

http://www.betterman.com/4171-chemical-treatment-2.html


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> http://www.pegym.com/
> 
> and preferably:
> 
> ...


Does it work?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

can't be @rsed reading the rest of thread...simple answer...stop eating, get emaciated...BINGO!

not my cup of tea though...those pouts belong on kissing gouramies...


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Little bit of Topic. When you see these gay guys built like brick ****e houses.. makes you wonder how they can get in that kind of shape with the mind of a 12 year old girl swinging a handbag.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

^^eh?

I is the only handbag swinger in town...and if those gay guys ain't happy enough with getting all the hawtest guys that they want to steal my only last 'thing' then i'll be seeing bout that..... :angry: :lol:


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

well make your mind up, youre either black or youre not


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Like a Boss said:


> well make your mind up, youre either black or youre not


I'm white..


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

Fat said:


> How can I achieve this look?


take it up the **** and train like zyzz:lol: then you will be there in no time


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

lmao what's up with this thread.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Those guys are blatantly on the creatine


----------

